# Will less corn be planted next year?



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

Three years ago there was very little corn in ND. Then everything turned to corn it seemed. With prices coming down on corn and gas will that mean a return to other crops?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Being here in Iowa there is always corn, but since the ethanol issue there has been more corn popping up in areas where you normally don't see it. With the market being as it is I bet you will see farmers going back to thier more traditional crops. I don't think you will see corn back up where it was last year. I know the issue with ethanol right now is a complex issue but they have stopped production of a couple of plants in this area. Over all a very good question and a very hard question to provide a answer to. Just my :2cents:

Sean


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I think there will be almost as much corn next year as this year. There will still be the demand for it but noone is really going to know until the majority of it is picked


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

there will be more because the demand will be higher due to the bad harvest this year. then it will go down again. never ending cycle


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Farmers will plant based on expected returns and input costs. Prices of other commodity products will be the deciding factor. It is that simple! For some the costs of drying corn or the discount for selling it at high moisture is not something many had not figured on. How this impacts their outlook is anyones guess. Many who plant corn I talked with have done very little drying the last few years. Moisture levels where at bin levels or below or low enough that aeration was all that was needed to bring it down to 15%.

So we can all speculate, but most farmers I know look at potential return on investment just like any business person would!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess is that there will be about the same or just a little bit less corn. The only reason I think that is because the corn is coming out late which means they will have to put on their fertilizer on in the spring, which IMO isn't as good and in the fall.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> corn popping


I don't know if you meant to do that, but that is funny!!!

I too have been wondering about the anount of corn that will be out there. Will the harvest, low right now in ND, drive the market back up or is the harvest god enough elsewhere. That, I don't know. I would love tos ee the "switch" to switchgrass, but I doubt that abyone will be working too hard on other sources when fuel is so "affordable" now. Great question!!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

corn won't go away...lots of farmers have invested in bins, combines, etc to be able to grow corn now that the genetics allow it to be grown successfully this far north--10 years ago it wasn't possible but the hybrids they have now allow for corn to be grown to the Canadian border.

All commodities have collapsed...spring wheat is back to $6, soys are down to $7...corn at $3 or $4 is still in the mix, especially now that it can be grown in NoDak. The Canucks have a desire for corn to feed their animals, and NoDak corn on trains to the Pacific Northwest works too. Add in some ethanol plants on-line, and there will always be some corn acres in ND.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

corn won't go away...lots of farmers have invested in bins, combines, etc to be able to grow corn now that the genetics allow it to be grown successfully this far north--10 years ago it wasn't possible but the hybrids they have now allow for corn to be grown to the Canadian border.

All commodities have collapsed...spring wheat is back to $6, soys are down to $7...corn at $3 or $4 is still in the mix, especially now that it can be grown in NoDak. The Canucks have a desire for corn to feed their animals, and NoDak corn on trains to the Pacific Northwest works too. Add in some ethanol plants on-line, and there will always be some corn acres in ND


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I think you'll see less corn and more CRP. Farmers are losing their buts on corn and using crop insurance to just break even. Ethanol plants are filing bankruptcy and closing. Most of the CRP land is fairly marginal crop land anyhow. My bet is, less corn.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I noticed because there was more corn this year that i had a hard time trying to find sunflower fields to shoot doves on.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I doubt there will be less corn. As mentioned many farmers have made an investment in it and will need to grow it a few more years to get a good feel for things. Next year we may or may not have the same problems with harvest though. Unless we get limited snow, a few good midwinter melts and a dry windy spring, planting may be late again in "09"and could set the harvest back again.


----------

